# Frog ID



## Shotta (Nov 2, 2015)

hi folks,I was looking under old fence posts on my lunchbreak, and found this little guy . my Guess is an ornate burrowing frog?(because i have found one before and it was a very similar shape to a burrowing frog, but wasn't as big and wasn't red) can anyone confirm or id this guy?, sorry for terrible pic was taken on phone





Thanks in advance, oh yeah found in port macquarie nsw

- - - Updated - - -

it was bloated looking,and it's belly was black and white mottled,kinda like black and white camo patterning.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 2, 2015)

Given the back colour and what appears to be a dark lateral band, plus a lack of enlarged glands or tubercles and a particularly sharp snout, it appears to be a Red-backed Toadlet (_Pseudophryne coriacea_). They only get to 5 or 6 cm in total length and have a white underside to their belly and legs that is distinctly marbled with black or grey patches.


----------



## Shotta (Nov 2, 2015)

it had no webbed toe's i could see (if that helps?),yeah thats sounds like it, it did have a dark band on both sides, well that's a first for me
Thanks


----------



## eipper (Nov 4, 2015)

Coriacea


----------

